# Java und SQL-Befehle



## sunshinejavagirl (27. Mai 2018)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, ich bräuchte einmal eure Hilfe 
Ich würde euch mal das UML DIagramm und meinen bisherigen Code zukommen lassen 
Bitte helft mir...


----------



## httpdigest (27. Mai 2018)

Ich schätze, dann hätten Leute wohl Lösungsansätze oder Fragen, die sie hier dann schreiben würden.

Sehr konjunktivisch der Thread aktuell


----------



## sunshinejavagirl (27. Mai 2018)

Es geht dadrum, dass ich das für die UNI machen muss. Und deswegen will ich nicht, dass mein Prof evtl. was davon mitkommt. Daher wirds hier nicht veröffentlich


----------



## Meniskusschaden (27. Mai 2018)

Dann kannst du ja ein analoges eigenes Beispiel konstruieren, gegen dessen Diskussion dein Professor nichts haben kann.


----------



## sunshinejavagirl (27. Mai 2018)

Folgender Fall: ich habe zwei Klassen, die ich in der Datenbank gespeichert habe. Die eine Klasse hat die andere Klasse als Attribut (Array), d.h. z.B. Das Klasse a die Klasse b (hat wiederum ein Array als Attribut) kennt und die in einer 1 zu * Beziehung zueinander stehen. Jetzt will ich in Java in der Klasse a die Klasse b bearbeiten, hinzufügen, etc können. Wie setze ich das um?


----------



## httpdigest (27. Mai 2018)

Setzt ihr denn einen Object/Relational Mapper wie Hibernate ein und verwendet ihr vielleicht JPA? Oder etwas ganz anderes wie JDO oder ActiveJDBC oder sogar nur plain JDBC. Erzähl' doch einfach mal etwas mehr über die eingesetzten Technologien und Randbedingungen.
Bisher kann dir auf die Frage "Jetzt will ich in Java in der Klasse a die Klasse b bearbeiten, hinzufügen, etc können. Wie setze ich das um?" noch niemand eine Antwort geben.


----------



## Nummer6800 (21. Jun 2018)

sunshinejavagirl hat gesagt.:


> Es geht dadrum, dass ich das für die UNI machen muss. Und deswegen will ich nicht, dass mein Prof evtl. was davon mitkommt. Daher wirds hier nicht veröffentlich



Ist das schon schummeln? Ich dachte sich Tipps zu besorgen, waere erlaubt.
Axel Pfennig


----------

